# Can you put wool in the dryer on air dry?



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We use all wool covers, and once I wash them, they take almost a week to air dry... Is there a quicker way to do this? Will they shrink on the air only setting on the dryer?


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I've tried this with my recycled sweater pants. They dry faster, but they aren't as soft as if I just let them air dry on a rack. It is like all the fibers get too fluffed up or something.

I have shortened the drying time by either spinning out excess water in the washer, laying to dry on top of the dryer on laundry day, and draping the cover over a fan on low. I've used all three of these techniques on soakers and wraps too.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Would this work?:

do you have one of those racks that sit in your dryer? We used to and you could lay things flat on it and run the dryer


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I actually started a thread about this a couple weeks ago. If you search for it you might find it. While my covers came out of the dryer just fine after placing them on the rack and drying them on low, it seemed to me they leaked afterwards. I had to lanolize them again. Now it could have just been time to lanolize them and I just didn't notice until after I dryed them in the dryer or it could have been the dryer I dont know. Now I just try to rotate washing them. I wash 2 soakers and one longie one week and the others the next. HTH,


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Spin them in the washer! It really really works, it doesn't damage the wool at all, and they'll dry in a day. I hang mine close to a heater vent too. If it's really thick wool, I'll spin it out twice.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

I spin mine out in the washer, then dry either on top of the dryer if it's laundry day, or in the dryer on the rack if it's not laundry day. If it's a breezy day, even if it's cold (not freezing, but even down into the 40's is okay) you canhang it outside and the breeze will dry it fairly quick.


----------

